# List of Trade Unions in Ireland



## ajapale (20 Oct 2004)

List of Trade Unions in Ireland 

[broken link removed]

Note: ICTU is the umbrella organisation for unions operating in both the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland. British unions operate in Northern Ireland, as do some all-Ireland unions, and some Northern Ireland-only unions.


[broken link removed]
ASLEF (the Traindrivers' Union) http://www.aslef.org.uk/
Association of First Division Civil Servants (FDA)
Association of Higher Civil & Public Servants; (AHCPS ) 
Association of Irish Traditional Musicians (AITM) (no website known)

ASTI - the main second level teachers' union in the Republic of Ireland
Bakers, Food & Allied Workers Union
Actors Equity
Broadcasting Entertainment Cinematograph and Theatre Union (BECTU)
[broken link removed] 
Chartered Society of Physiotherapy (CSP)

Civil Service Alliance (CSA) (no website known)
[broken link removed]
Communications Workers' Union (UK) (CWU)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed] (no website known) 
Federated Union of Government Employees (FUGE) (no website known)
Guinness Staff Union (GSU) (no website known) 
Fire Brigades Union (FBU)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Irish Federation of University Teachers (IFUT)
Irish Medical Organisation (IMO)
[broken link removed]
Irish National Teachers' Organisation (INTO)

Mandate - The Union of Retail, Bar and Administrative Workers 
National Association of Probation Officers (NAPO)

National League of the Blind (NLB) (comhairle listing) (no website known)
National Union of Journalists (NUJ)

National Union of Rail, Maritime and Transport Workers (RMT)
National Union of Sheet Metal Workers of Ireland (NUSMWI) (no website known)
Northern Ireland Public Service Alliance (NIPSA)
Operative Plasterers and Allied Trades Society of Ireland (OPATSI)
 Prison Officers' Association (POA)
Prospect
Public and Commercial Services Union (PCS)
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
Seaman's Union of Ireland (SUI) (no website known)
Services Industrial Professional & Technical Union (SIPTU)
Teachers' Union of Ireland (TUI)
Technical Engineering and Electrical Union (TEEU)

Ulster Teachers' Union (UTU)
[broken link removed]
Union of Shop, Distributive and Allied Workers (USDAW)
UNISON
Veterinary Ireland (VI)
Veterinary Officers Association (VOA)
The Psychiatric Nurses Association 
[broken link removed]


----------



## mmclo (13 Jan 2005)

These may be the unions affiliated to ICTU, not all are, most notably the ASTI


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2005)

Thanks mmclo,

The list includes the unions afiliated with ICTU. Im going to include ASTI in the list.

Please let me know if there are any other omissions.

ajapale


----------



## mmclo (18 Jan 2005)

There are a few not in ICTU, mainly very small don't know them off hand. There's also a perenial question as to whats a Union, what's a profession or trade association. There are pluses and minuses to be recognised or not recognised. I seem to recall the IPU (pharmacists consider themselves a union). I think unions have to be liscenced under recent legislation (1990) with ET&Emp so they may have a list, a negotiating liscence may be the same thing.

Actually just found a good link to the LRC

[broken link removed] 

presumably more recent annual report may be more up to date


----------



## mmclo (18 Jan 2005)

There's a few fun non ICTU members

The Traditional Musicians
The Guinnes Staff Association


----------



## ajapale (18 Jan 2005)

> The Traditional Musicians
> The Guinnes Staff Association



LOL!

Thanks mmclo for the references.
ajapale


----------



## Imperator (11 Feb 2005)

*my blushes*

Ajapale

I had previously advised that the Institution of Engineers of Ireland was not a union.  In the context of a pub discussion I was told that the IEI actually held a negotiating licence because it is the body that represents Electrical Engineers working for the ESB.  So you can put that back in - if I'm not wrong (again).


----------



## mmclo (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: my blushes*

The IPU (Pharmacists) are another I thought had a liscence, although I'd bow to the LRC's knowledge


----------



## mmclo (17 Feb 2005)

*Re: my blushes*

whoops....they're in as employers!!


----------



## ajapale (27 Sep 2007)

*Re: Key Post: List of Unions in Ireland*

James1128,


James1128 said:


> I am A Quantity Surveyor, could anyone suggest a union to join?



Your question was moved here.

aj
(moderator)


----------



## Marie (29 Sep 2007)

*What union represents security workers in Ireland?*

aj I wondered why ASLEF (the Traindrivers' Union) http://www.aslef.org.uk/ wasn't among these.  My late father was a C.I.E. traindriver and ASLEF Union Representative for much of his life and I always thought all locomotive drivers were members?


----------



## ajapale (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Key Post: List of Unions in Ireland*

Hi Marie,

Ive included it, but im not sure that  they organise in the Republic any more.

I need to update the listing to reflect some changes over the last few years. for instance Unite.

aj


----------



## europhile (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Key Post: List of Unions in Ireland*

I didn't realise that ALSEF ever organised in the Republic of Ireland.

By the way, the list on the ICTU website is not up to date either.


----------



## europhile (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Key Post: List of Unions in Ireland*

Does ILDA (Irish Locomotive Drivers Association) still exist or did they merge with another union?  That was the organisation with which Brendan Ogle was involved.


----------



## ajapale (29 Sep 2007)

*Re: Key Post: List of Unions in Ireland*

Yes euro,

When I compiled the list back in 2004 I used the ICTU listing as a template. I included unions which organise in NI only. I left them on for completeness.

Please let me know if you are aware of any other ammendments or omissions.

Thanks

aj


----------



## pAnTs (15 Oct 2011)

does anyone know the what the Union for the security sector is?


----------



## ajapale (15 Oct 2011)

SIPTU is the main union representing employees in the security  industry across all sectors with membership of approximately 5,000  in the private security sector.

Discussion moved to   What union represents security workers in Ireland?

Keep this to list of unions active in Ireland. I note its  fairly out of date since I put it together in 04 and updated it in 07.

Does anyone know where Unite came from?


----------

